# General Discussion > Opinions >  Life on other planets?

## cross-platform

Has anyone here seen this? Do you think there is a possibility of life on other planets?

IMO, I think it is very probable that there are other planets with life. There appear to be a lot of planets in the galaxy, and probably in the universe, it seems hard to believe that there isn't life somewhere out there. If you want to get into the mathematics about it, read up about the Drake Equation.

----------


## Glenn

I agree. That's a really exciting discovery. I just wonder if we'll discover life on distant planets in my lifetime.

----------


## den4

oh, there is life on other planets.....whether any of it is intelligent is debatable, tho...  :Laughing: 

just like the dominant life forms here.....no, not humans, bacteria!  :Laughing:

----------


## bossel

It's also debatable if any life on Earth is intelligent.  :Poh:

----------


## Glenn

Yeah, maybe we should start STI -- Search for Terrestrial Intelligence.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[Edit]I just realized what a retard I am.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

I'm sure there is life on other planets but I doubt that any of us will be alive if contact is made. 

I think the next closest life form that could be found is a silicon-based one. I remember writing an article on it back in college but alot of it has slipped my memory.

----------


## Lina Inverse

Of course there's life on other planets! It would be extremely egocentric and arrogant to say there isn't!  :Poh:  

@Glenn
I'd rather say "Search for Terrestrial _Intelligence_"  :Laughing:

----------


## Glenn

Heh, yeah. I just caught that. Check the edit.  :Blush:   :Poh:

----------


## Arekkusu

Yes of course there is life on other planets.
Those who think we are the only living beings in the universe needs a smack on the back of their head.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

Just the chances of us and another life form being on the same evolution for contact is the rare part. I mean, if life on Earth was a 2 hour video then human take up about the last 30 seconds. I got that from an Astrology class and it is true. So imagine the rest of the Universe.

----------


## Arch

I dont really know what to believe. But i dont believe in Aliens, i think people are just wishing for that. Our planet is just so unique, so different. To be honest i think we are the only planet in the whole universe to have life, but they is bacteria on other planets, and water has been found on them.
But people thinking that Aliens and stuff likt that exists, is just thinking wishfully. So im abit of a 50/50.

We are truly unique.

----------


## Arekkusu

We arn't unique at all.
And how do you know "Aliens" arn't out there?
See you sound like everyone else.
"We are the only life, everything else is a tiny germ life form"
And you state our planet is unique. How? Because it supports life?
Yes, it supports OUR lives, but how about all these new planets being found? What if they can support Alien life forms for them to live on , but not us?
If that's the case will you state that it isn't unique because we can't live on it?
That's what i'm getting from the response here.
What makes our planet unique but others not?
And how can you say we are truely the only "living beings"? Are you god? Did you create everything beyond the earth?
What if some day we are invaded by outside life forms?
You will be like every other person hideing and saying it's not real untill some sort of gun is to your head.

So to end this: No we are nothing unique. Unique are those planets which we found out about, yet know nothing of which can truely have a life form beyond our very dreams.

Edit: Oh and to add. Your stateing all this about the bacteria being on the planets, but we tend to forget every living thing on this planet started off as a bacteria. Think about it.

----------


## Keiichi

I like to keep an open mind, so I do believe in extraterrestrial lifeforms outside of the Earth, and also the paranormal to a certain extent. :)
I've yet to see a ghost or spirits or whatever, but I'd like to. I'd be cooler to see aliens too (and not in bacterial hard-to-see-with-the-naked-eye type of alien, that is).

----------


## misa.j

> What if some day we are invaded by outside life forms?


I get scared of the same thing sometimes and also invading other planets as well. I get frightened if the atomosphere suddenly changes by any influence from the earth, we explode the other planets...

It is so fascinating to see what is out in space, that almost drives me crazy!

----------


## Arch

> We arn't unique at all.
> And how do you know "Aliens" arn't out there?
> See you sound like everyone else.
> "We are the only life, everything else is a tiny germ life form"
> And you state our planet is unique. How? Because it supports life?
> Yes, it supports OUR lives, but how about all these new planets being found? What if they can support Alien life forms for them to live on , but not us?
> If that's the case will you state that it isn't unique because we can't live on it?
> That's what i'm getting from the response here.
> What makes our planet unique but others not?
> ...


i dint mean any disrespect to anyone, from my ealier post it was my own personal view. Sorry if it seemed that way

----------


## Arekkusu

> I get scared of the same thing sometimes and also invading other planets as well. I get frightened if the atomosphere suddenly changes by any influence from the earth, we explode the other planets...
> 
> It is so fascinating to see what is out in space, that almost drives me crazy!


The problem is if we extend to other planets and try to start "taking them over"(this may never happen for a very long time) and their are other life forms like us it can turn to an all out war.

May sound SiFi-ish , but think about it.
If someone or thing trys to invade us what would we do?
Fight them to the death and try to find a way to get to their planet and do the same and/or take over.
If we do so to a planet with life forms we may get this same counter.

----------


## Arch

Arekkusu you say that we are not unique, but come to think of it a this moment in time we are. At this moment they is NO PROOF that they is life on another planets ! so that makes us different ! we are very unique. You say whats differeance between our planet and others ? our planet can sustain life, is in a perfect orbit, perfect temperature. Your right the universe is very big and they a prob many earth like planets. 
But you say about all this invading, you just talking sheer star-trek here. Only sorta of thing i could see, is disease from other planets.
Arekkusu please respect my views, i have yours , your last posted, was abit disrespectful towards me.
But nps, ciao

Luke

----------


## Buddha Smoker

We don't need any arguements. Let's just be nice and respect each other's opinion.

It is possible that we are the only life-forms alive at this present time....but it could be possible that life existed prior to us or will after us. 

If anybody takes an astronomy class then they will understand this. The two biggest types of life-forms that could be found would be a carbon-based (like humans) and silicon-based lifeforms. Everything has to do with time and evolution and the right mixes.

----------


## Arekkusu

You say our planet can "sustain" life.
Yes, US but that's all we know now.
How do you know other planets arn't sustaining other life? Look at mars. The little life forms that are as small as germs are living. They lived in those conditions. What says that give or take a couple centeries(SP?) that they won't form into beings adapted to the planet like we did on earth before we were us. Remember as science says we were once little organisums(SP?).

Again, I said it sounds SiFi-ish but what says nothing like that will happen?
Alot of old christ related paintings show UFO looking flying objects in the paintings.
Remember: The paintings are many centeries(SP?) old.
Did that show lies?
Truely I belive we arn't alone and sadly most won't relize the truth untill the last min.

Buddha has a good point with the time and evolution bit, but we can't forget how far these other planets are. It would take life times after life times to just reach one.
So hell knows what is waiting for us.

The other thing is that many animals on earth adapt to the areas they are living in.
What says in these brand new planets found that there arn't life forms living there and adapted to the area? What says they arn't in the planets we grew up around like Jupiter and all.

Think about it like this, what makes us the "Smart" life forms? Because we can think and learn quick and such along those lines? What if a life form we think is dull, stupid, not as smart as us, but we find out they are in diffrent ways, like war fare or even hiding? We think we are the smartest life form because most belive we are the only life forms capible of being what we are. And that's the weak point we have. Things we maybe clueless about maybe the plus side for some kind of life form on another planet.
I truely think we are not alone. I think alot of the items from our past which are here are truely connected to beings which I think came to this world before us as humans were even smart.

I wanna add one last thing. It is proven that we formed from the cave man and monkeys and such like that. Now think about this..we are at the stage of being "smart" life forms. But, at one stage we were as dumb as a rock, but we learned. Stages of evolution happend to us. What says this process isn't going on else where? What if there is a life form smarter than us, and watch our evolution to their benifit?
We just may have to wait and see.

Edit: Oh and you say "At this moment they is NO PROOF that they is life on another planets ! " There is no proof that there isn't as well.

----------


## Arch

Very good points Arekkusu you certainly know your stuff !  :Sorry:  

Sorry for ealier comments , ciao

Luke

----------


## Buddha Smoker

I wish I had the speech I gave back in college but I can't seem to find it. It dealt with this and got into the specifics of everything, since I have't dealt with it for years and years then alot of it has slipped my memory.

----------


## Arekkusu

The discovery channel does that to you.*lol*

----------


## Foxtrot Uniform

Well, when you consider how immense the universe is, and how mamy incredible number of stars and planets there are, and we are talking in the trillions to septillions or more, I mean come on! There must be life out there. 

Or planet was lucky enough to evolve life on it, but the chance of this happening is very very very slim, but when you take into consideration the number of planets in the universe no matter how slim the chances are, because there are so many planets, there is a chance for many planets to evolve life and intelligent life. Although this life may be so far away that it will be an extremely long time before a human being sees one.

Just look at the Drake Equation! That is just looking at the numbers in the Milky Way galaxy. Personally, I have no doubt that there is life and intelligent life on other planets, but obviously we will never get to meet other forms of intelligent life in our lifetimes. If we are lucky, what we may find in our lifetimes is bactercia on Mars or on Europa.

----------


## cross-platform

> Well, when you consider how immense the universe is, and how mamy incredible number of stars and planets there are, and we are talking in the trillions to septillions or more, I mean come on! There must be life out there.


Remind me of a quote from the "Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy,"

"Space is big. Really big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it is a long way down the road to the chemist, but that's just peanuts to space."

But I am with you, there almost has to be someone else out there, I find it hard to believe that we are the only ones. The Fermi Paradox says "if other life exists, where are they?" but do we honestly have the technology to know? The closest star is light years away. As of right now, I think it is technically impossible to know if there are currently other civilizations, because their signals are still light years away, assuming there are civilizations that are sending signals, and that they evolved at about the same rate us us. Maybe in thousands/millions of years, if we are still around, we may receive old signals from distant planets, but I doubt it will happen in the near future (or that we will be around that long). I have all kinds of crackpot theories about why we can't be the only ones, but I will spare you all from them, hehe.

----------


## Glenn

I think he (Fermi) answered his own question there.




> The commonly held belief that the universe has many technologically advanced civilizations combined with our observations that suggest otherwise, is paradoxical, suggesting that either our understanding or *our observations* are flawed or *incomplete*.


I think that it's pretty obvious that our observations are incomplete. That's apparent in the finding of 100 new planets recently. Therefore, the possibility of extra-terrestrial life exists.

----------


## mad pierrot

"The best proof that there is intelligent life on other planets is that they _haven't_ tried to contact us."

-Or something like that. (It's from an old Calvin and Hobbes.)

----------


## PaulTB

> "The best proof that there is intelligent life on other planets is that they _haven't_ tried to contact us."


IMO it is unreasonable that there be exactly one intelligent, technological, lifeform in a universe the size of this one.

It is also not very likely for there to be a _long established_ technological lifeform other than us in *this* galaxy which isn't readily noticable.

My conclusion is that the chance of intelligent, technological, life existing in any particular galaxy is probably << 1.

That's not the only possible conclusion of course but I think it makes the most sense.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

> "The best proof that there is intelligent life on other planets is that they _haven't_ tried to contact us."
> 
> -Or something like that. (It's from an old Calvin and Hobbes.)


If Calvin and Hobbes said it then I believe it..they know alot.  :Laughing:  Seriously.

----------


## Knives

to support life a planet needs the right stuff to spark life like water, an atmospere, ect.
we got lucky cause our solar system is very calm and quiet and earth is just warm enough to spark life. THere our other solar systems that astronomers have discovered but are very violent and cant support life. what i feel is if there is intelligent life that its so far away that each of us can contact one another  :Poh: 
Jupiters moon uropa might have a liquid ocean beneath the surface because jupiters gravity and the other moons grav. is pulling both ways on the moon (kinda like kneading dough) and it heats up the moon. Scientists belive that its just warm enough to melt ice. Hopefully there might be a whole underwater life forms living there but i guess we wont know for a few decades  :Poh:

----------


## Foxtrot Uniform

> Jupiters moon uropa might have a liquid ocean beneath the surface because jupiters gravity and the other moons grav. is pulling both ways on the moon (kinda like kneading dough) and it heats up the moon. Scientists belive that its just warm enough to melt ice. Hopefully there might be a whole underwater life forms living there but i guess we wont know for a few decades


Actually, I think NASA has a plan to send a probe to Europa sometime soon which will deploy drills that will drill through Europa's ice layer that covers its subterrainean oceans, and then the drills will become little submarines that will search for life. Though the best the most intelligent form of life they might find be a very primitive fish. If we are lucky...

As for intelligent life elsewhere, I also think there is intelligent life in our galaxy because of its immense size too. We inhabit the very edge of our Milky Way Galaxy, and there is so much out there its unbelievable.

----------


## Arekkusu

They will be sending a machine to scan Europa by 2008.
They wanna see if there is water under the ice.
The problem is if there is is sending humans in ships.
The thing is it is giving off a crap load of radiation which(and I quote from a show on the science channel I saw last night)"Will kill a human in the means of 10 min."

The other thing i'd like to add is yes many planets may not be able to support life like on earth, but what says there isn't a life form that adapted to the type of area that is on these planets. Just because it can't support our life doesn't mean it can't support some other life form. Don't let that slip your mind.

----------


## Knives

you saw that last night too lol :P

you say that too last night but ya the probe will only have 30 days to get its 2 missions done then it will become a victim of radiation

----------


## Arekkusu

Not even that is what they are worried about.
The whole breaking into the ice and going to the water(if there is any) is a big concern as well because they stated they wanna find a way to search for new life without disturbing anything.

And yeah you can tell I watch to much of this stuff.*lol*

----------


## Bounty Hunter

Cross platform I like your pic (Dr Zoidberg)

Now down to the question, yes i do believe that we can live on other planets (But not at this time).
I was watching a program one time which was yapping on about Mars and we as humans could live their in the future.
How we do (what they said was) to build reactors that triggers (on earth the green house effect) but on mars they say it would have the opposite effect and create life.  :Cool:  
Very interesting you agree?

p.s Now we just got to get their, which would take aleast 10 years  :Laughing:

----------


## Lina Inverse

> The other thing i'd like to add is yes many planets may not be able to support life like on earth, but what says there isn't a life form that adapted to the type of area that is on these planets. Just because it can't support our life doesn't mean it can't support some other life form. Don't let that slip your mind.


I fully agree there! There are bacteria who have adopted to living in hot springs (100C and more). Life can adapt to extraordinary conditions very quick. Also, while all our life forms are carbon-based, it could also be possible that life forms exist which are based on other elements, like e.g. silicone (which is very close in its properties).

----------


## Mycernius

I know it is abit of an old thread, but I feel I must post. I do beleive there is life beyond our own solar system. How advanced it is or whether it is intelligent, we cannot say. There are over 500 000 million stars in our galaxy alone and our galaxy is one of millions within the universe. To say ours is the only one is a little conceited IMHO. We also think as life must exist in our norms for life, an oxygen/nitrogen atmosphere, when life could evolve in another type of environment. Just because our level of genetics and understanding of life is not that advanced it doesn't means that it cannot exist.
As for contact with life beyond our solar sytem. Think of the following; we have been beaming radio signals out into space for about 100 years. If there is life within 100 light years it must been at a stage when they could hear our radio signals. It would then depend on whether they would think about answering. would you answer a random radio signal? If they did answer they would then have to send it back to us. Even at the speed of light it would take years. Maybe we have been detected and answered, it just the fact we haven't recieved the answer yet.

----------


## Void

there can be another option - we just didn`t understand that we were answered

----------


## lexico

My one concern is; at a 100 ly's distance, would the radio signal that is at the amplitude 1/10,000th of the amplitude at 1 ly's distance be meaningful enough to be 1) detected 2) decoded ?
What about the possiblity of a weak signal becoming indistinquishable with background noise ? Wouldn't it be like shouting into the Atlantic from Land's End and trying to pick it up with a high-end receiver at Tokyo Bay ?

Another concern is reflection. Short wave radio signals were chosen to reflect back down to earth's surface; not much escaping into outer space ?

----------


## smurf

I personally don't believen life on other planets. The whole idea is just to unbelievable for me.  :Okashii:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Maybe real life is like Star Trek - the aliens are out there and waiting for us to be advanced enough to be worth talking to.

----------


## Maciamo

That's it, we have found another planet like Earth. Apparently it is slightly bigger than Earth with temperatures averaging 0 to 40'C (as opposed to -60'C to +60'C on Earth).

----------


## Kinsao

It's exciting!  :Joyful: 
Of course, there may be no life on the planet, but still... it's still a way interesting discovery. :)

----------


## mygger

Yes, it's very intresting.

----------


## Taharqa

Any logical person cannot possibly fathom the thought that Earth is the only inhabitable planet on Earth. With that said their HAS to be other signs of life out there.

----------


## PonosBosne

What about Nibiru?

----------


## PaschalisB

> What about Nibiru?


What does pseudoscience have to do with life on other planets?

----------


## PonosBosne

> What does pseudoscience have to do with life on other planets?


Well for one there is shit load of evidence that shows these other people from this planet came down here and blah blah. I'm sure you heard rest of the story. Also how can it lack evidence when evidence has clearly been found. So "Nibiru" has a lot to do with this thread life on other planets don't you think so smart one? ;) ha

----------


## James

I don't think so. Because we exist, it isn't a reason something like us in any form would exist elsewhere.

----------


## Garrick

New discovery:

Scientists have confirmed that much of the water on earth is older than the sun — which could indicate the existence of life on other worlds.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...s-9760751.html

----------


## LeBrok

> New discovery:
> 
> Scientists have confirmed that much of the water on earth is older than the sun — which could indicate the existence of life on other worlds.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...s-9760751.html


All the elements (oxygen and water included) heavier than Helium and Lithium in our solar system were created during explosion of a massive star, the supernova. After this explosion (a billion years or two later) this huge cloud of gas and new elements coalesced into our solar system, and few others, our neighbors. When most of it collapsed into a big ball of matter, under its own gravity, it ignited nuclear fusion and our Sun was created. Rest of matter, which did not collapse into our Sun made the rest of planets with water on them. That's why our Sun is a billion years younger than all the elements on planets. The hydrogen and helium in our sun is old as universe, but life of our Sun counts from first ignition. 

It doesn't mean that our water was on other planets in other solar systems before coming to Earth. After explosion of Multanova water was flying through space for millions of years till it found earth and landed on it. Probably in shape of comets, the big snowballs in space. We don't have them too many now, but at the beginning of our system, there could have been billions of them, bombarding young Earth every minute.

----------


## Aberdeen

> All the elements (oxygen and water included) heavier than Helium and Lithium in our solar system were created during explosion of a massive star, the supernova. After this explosion (a billion years or two later) this huge cloud of gas and new elements coalesced into our solar system, and few others, our neighbors. When most of it collapsed into a big ball of matter, under its own gravity, it ignited nuclear fusion and our Sun was created. Rest of matter, which did not collapse into our Sun made the rest of planets with water on them. That's why our Sun is a billion years younger than all the elements on planets. The hydrogen and helium in our sun is old as universe, but life of our Sun counts from first ignition. 
> 
> It doesn't mean that our water was on other planets in other solar systems before coming to Earth. After explosion of Multanova water was flying through space for millions of years till it found earth and landed on it. Probably in shape of comets, the big snowballs in space. We don't have them too many now, but at the beginning of our system, there could have been billions of them, bombarding young Earth every minute.


Finally, proof of intelligent life on Earth. Just when I was beginning to have some doubts.

----------


## Garrick

> Finally, proof of intelligent life on Earth. Just when I was beginning to have some doubts.


It is big finding, science made progress:

"Scientists have confirmed that much of the water on earth is older than the sun — which could indicate the existence of life on other worlds.

Researchers found that much of the water on Earth and across the system predates the sun, which could mean that other planets in the had access to water as they were being formed. That would likely be required to sustain life on any of those planets, as it has done on earth, the researchers said."

----------


## Aberdeen

> It is big finding, science made progress:
> 
> "Scientists have confirmed that much of the water on earth is older than the sun — which could indicate the existence of life on other worlds.
> 
> Researchers found that much of the water on Earth and across the system predates the sun, which could mean that other planets in the had access to water as they were being formed. That would likely be required to sustain life on any of those planets, as it has done on earth, the researchers said."


So you either didn't read or didn't understand what LeBrok wrote.

----------


## Garrick

> So you either didn't read or didn't understand what LeBrok wrote.


No. Of course, with pleasure I read what LeBrok wrote.
But I cannot quote original scientific paper, published in renowned Journal: "Science" (that would be the right thing, not a newspaper article):
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6204/1590.full

----------


## LeBrok

> No. Of course, with pleasure I read what LeBrok wrote.
> But I cannot quote original scientific paper, published in renowned Journal: "Science" (that would be the right thing, not a newspaper article):
> http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6204/1590.full


We can't get behind Sign In screen, however they wrote this in their summary:



> Water throughout the solar system exhibits deuterium-to-hydrogen enrichments, a* fossil relic of low-temperature,* ion-derived chemistry within either (i) *the parent molecular cloud* o


 Eluded to gas cloud after Supernova explosion, before becoming of our solar system, I guess.
We know that water is in space and we found it on Moon, on Saturn's moon Europa, every comet flying by Earth, in clouds after Supernova explosions (by analyzing light spectrums coming from the cloud), etc.
Moon Europea, one big iceball.


Perhaps, there is something else revolutionary in this research (we can't access it to see), but not the idea that water is also on other planets and space. We know that for decades.

----------


## Garrick

> We can't get behind Sign In screen, however they wrote this in their summary:
> Eluded to gas cloud after Supernova explosion, before becoming of our solar system, I guess.
> We know that water is in space and we found it on Moon, on Saturn's moon Europa, every comet flying by Earth, in clouds after Supernova explosions (by analyzing light spectrums coming from the cloud), etc.
> Moon Europea, one big iceball.
> Perhaps, there is something else revolutionary in this research (we can't access it to see), but not the idea that water is also on other planets and space. We know that for decades.


Yes LeBrok, and of course devil is in details.

The question is when and where the water (the ice) ensued. 

In interstellar medium before the Sun formation? 
or Inside solar nebula? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebular_hypothesis

----------


## LeBrok

> Yes LeBrok, and of course devil is in details.
> 
> The question is when and where the water (the ice) ensued. 
> 
> In interstellar medium before the Sun formation? 
> or Inside solar nebula? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebular_hypothesis


In interstellar cloud of gases after explosing of Supernowa. When the cloud cooled enough oxygen and hydrogen fused together creating water.

----------


## Garrick

> In interstellar cloud of gases after explosing of Supernowa. When the cloud cooled enough oxygen and hydrogen fused together creating water.


I think so, too.

There is a difference between approaches of interstellar medium and solar nebula, in first case it is greater similarity between different planetary systems when interstellar ices/water are included into rotating circumstellar disks, in second case there would be much greater differences in terms of ice/water between different planetary systems in Universe, depending of more factors.

If judging by abstract and newspaper articles authors gave some proofs concerning the first approach.

----------


## slowder

yes, why not?? ;p

----------


## FutureEarth

Has anybody considered the possibility of human's depleting the natural resources on Earth and having the inhabit another planet? Such as water.

What is your opinion of this ad?

----------


## JinJin

I agree with the author as our Universe is something such big that we can't even imagine and there must be some other creatures except us.

----------


## Shlomo

Yes definetly yes.

----------


## Gitte

Of course there is. The universe is huge. One thing I don't understand is why they're searching life on earth-like planets...I'm sure some weird creature could have evoluted in a way it can survive on a planet where we wouldn't survive a second.

----------


## Diomedes

There are high possibilities that there might be Earth-like life in the astral zone of Epsilon Eridani. This system is very familiar to our Solar system.

----------


## LeBrok

> *Of course there is.* The universe is huge. One thing I don't understand is why they're searching life on earth-like planets...I'm sure some weird creature could have evoluted in a way it can survive on a planet where we wouldn't survive a second.


"Otherwise it would be a terrible waste of space." (from brilliant movie, Contact).
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/gr...e-contact-1997

----------


## smartB

Woow. That's really interesting.

----------


## smartB

If so I wish to live on Mars.

----------


## paul333

Think the Chinese informed on Tuesday,15th Jan 2019, that they had succesfully planted, and grew some plants on the moon ,but its reported that they had then died by Thursday,17th Jan 2019, due to the extreme cold conditions.

If life is found it is going to be 'very very' different, to that on Earth. Look at the vast extreme differences of species of life found on Earth today, and those that we know previously existed. Earth has a very 'unique' history of differing enviroments throughout its existance. We are still finding new forms or species of life, on Earth yearly I believe, and there are many more to find no doubt.

We have no idea what intelligence and life exists yet in space, but the idiots at 'Nasa' should never of sent that probe into deep space in my opinion, telling any 'life',' we are 'here' and 'Hello'. Earthlings may soon come to regret those actions by a 'very tiny few' that possibly could put billions at future risk.

I also believe the only impression, any other alien life that comes across us, can possible have is negative, as they cannot fail to see, and understand the recent mess we create on our Earth, and the fact that we keep killing each other, and almost every, other species, that exists, we come across or we find here. Any sensible 'alien life' with even the very least grain of intelligence would rightly ignore us, probably as they have done up too now, or destroy us for there own future safety. 

There is today a recent set of opinions regarding the planet 'Mars', some people are pushing/supporting a view that evidence of two possible nuclear explosions exist there. They assume that these were 'manufactured explosions', and were responsible for totally wiping out all, or any life that was believed to of been in existance there, at that time.

Space is a very violent place, and any life will no doubt have to be born or develope from this violence. Therefore any exterrestrial intelligent life must be aware, or have its knowledge of this, and looking for other life in space,, the way we have, might not be the best way forward. We could or might end up on some aliens plate, or stuck in some type of test tube...lol

----------


## bigblob

There is likely life somewhere in the universe. Does that life resemble humanoids? Little grey/green men with big eyes? Hell no! They likely resemble jellyfish.

----------


## gidai

Here is a list of discovered exoplanets around other nearby stars, that seem to have all the conditions to host life as we know it on Earth. (Earth is for comparison)
So when we get to them, genetics will work even more...  :Laughing:  Object
Star
Star type
Mass (M⊕)
Radius (R⊕)
Flux (F⊕)
Teq (K)
Period (days)
Distance (ly)
Ref

Earth

Sun (Sol)
G2V
1.00
1.00
1.00
255
365.24
-


Proxima Centauri b
Proxima Centauri
M6Ve
≥1.3
0.8 – 1.1 – 1.4
0.65
234
11.186
4.22
[12]

Gliese 667 Cc
Gliese 667 C
M3V
≥3.8
1.1 – 1.5 – 2.0
0.88
277
28.143 ± 0.029
23.62
[13][14]

Kepler-442b
Kepler-442
K?V
8.2 – 2.3 – 1.0
1.34
0.70
233
112.3053
1291.6
[14]

Kepler-452b
Kepler-452
G2V
19.8 – 4.7 – 1.9
1.50, 1.63
1.11
265+15
−13
384.8
1402
[14][15]

Wolf 1061c
Wolf 1061
M3V
≥ 4.3
1.1 – 1.6 – 2.0
0.60
223
17.9
13.8
[14]

Kepler-1229b
Kepler-1229
M?V
9.8 – 2.7 – 1.2
1.4
0.49
213
86.8
769
[14]

Kapteyn b*
Kapteyn
sdM1
≥ 4.8
1.2 - 1.6 - 2.1
0.43
205
48.6
13
[14]

Kepler-62f
Kepler-62
K2V
10.2 – 2.8 – 1.2
1.41
0.39
244
267.291
1200
[14][16]

Kepler-186f
Kepler-186
M1V
4.7 – 1.5 – 0.6
1.17
0.29
188
129.9459
561
[14]

Luyten b
Luyten's Star
M3.5V
3.15 - 2.89 - 2.63

1.06
206-293
18.650
12.36
[17]

TRAPPIST-1d
TRAPPIST-1
M8V
0.30
0.78
1.04
258
4.05
39
[18][19]

TRAPPIST-1e
TRAPPIST-1
M8V
0.77
0.91
0.67
230
6.1
39
[18][19]

TRAPPIST-1f
TRAPPIST-1
M8V
0.93
1.046
0.38
200
9.2
39
[18][19]

TRAPPIST-1g
TRAPPIST-1
M8V
1.15
1.15
0.26
182
12.4
39
[18][19]

LHS 1140 b
LHS 1140
M?V
6.6
1.43
0.46
230
25
40
[20]

Kepler-1638b
Kepler-1638
G4V
45 – 6 – 1
1.60
1.17
304
259.365
2491.83
[21]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ble_exoplanets

----------


## gidai

Let's find out.

https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/...n=pht25jan2019

----------


## MelvynGreer

I think all this is possible. Sometimes it seems to me that my whole life is a complete dream, and when I wake up I will be committed by another person.

----------


## morris

I'm sure there is life on other planets.

----------


## sofitofi

Bowie is that you?

----------


## LecrameMark

I am quite sure there is somebody on other planets and in other galaxies, with a higher IQ level and with more performant things in their arsenal.

----------


## racheldona77

After a certain period of inactivity, the iPhone is automatically configured to go to sleep mode to consume battery life of your iPhone or iPhone X, by default settings. However, it is good for your device, but many times users may be stuck in the situations where they need to power off their iPhone completely. Well. Powering off the iPhone or iPhone X is useful in those cases when the battery is getting low, or your iPhone is fully discharged. The next reason for powering off the phone is when your iPhone performs or behaves weirdly, then restarting your iPhone is the only reliable, and the best solution users have. Powering off an iPhone is one of the best ways for turning off all notifications, alerts, phone calls, messages and many other things users want to stop. We suggest you to use Do Not Disturb mode which is quite good and has many other benefits for saving your phone and extra efforts.

----------


## racheldona77

Putting a hashtag is a fantastic way to differentiate between different sections of the stuff that you post on any of your social media accounts. The hashtag(#) can be put in any word or sentence.

----------


## Tamakore

Given hundreds of billions of galaxies, each with hundreds of billions of stars and planets, it does seem quite implausible that out of all those many quadrillions of planets, Earth is the only planet with life. There are only about 80 stable (non-radioactive) elements in the universe. They are all found on earth and probably on countless other rocky planets. About 25 of those elements are essential to human life, and it is likely to be similar for complex life elsewhere in the universe.

So, the ingredients for life are widespread in the universe. The problem is we don't know exactly what conditions are required for life to start on a planet, or how rare or common those conditions are on other planets. For example, it has been argued that protection from cosmic radiation is necessary for life to begin, and that Earth has that protection because its iron core produces a magnetic field that deflects the sun's cosmic radiation. Some argue that a large moon such as our moon is necessary to stabilize the planet's rotation, and the surface temperature range. Liquid surface water is usually said to be another necessary pre-condition for life. Even if all that is true, and even if there are other pre-conditions for life we don't even know about, such that only one in a billion planets has the necessary conditions for life, that would mean that there are hundreds of other planets with life in the Milky Way alone, and trillions more in other galaxies.

Given simple life on a planet, the other interesting question is how often, and on what time scale, does life evolve from simple to complex to intelligent life with space technology. Life on Earth has existed for about four billion years, but life with space technology for only a little over one hundred years. I'm taking radio transmissions into space as the beginning of the age of space technology, and those transmissions began around a hundred years ago. If the ratio of four billion to one hundred is taken as a rough indication of the probability of any life relative to the probability of life with space technology, then only one planet in forty million with life might be expected to have life with space technology. So, even if there are a million other planets with some form of life in the Milky Way, ours might be the only planet in our galaxy that is capable of sending and receiving messages from other planets at this point in time. Our technology is much too recent for our messages to have reached other galaxies, and we could only detect messages from other galaxies, even nearby galaxies, if those messages were sent millions of years ago, perhaps by a civilization that no longer exists. We shouldn't be too surprised that we have no evidence yet of intelligent life elsewhere.

----------


## ZAkino

There is a billions planets even more, so I'm sure that there even 0.0000000000000000000000000000000001% but exist

----------


## Wanderer

Life already existed on mars

----------


## Tamakore

> Life already existed on mars


Until fossil evidence is found there, that is conjecture. It will remain an open question until Mars is studied more thoroughly.

----------


## Wanderer

> Until fossil evidence is found there, that is conjecture. It will remain an open question until Mars is studied more thoroughly.

----------


## namangarg

hello,

I think we are a like a man alone in the dessert, blinded by sun and endless sand. He would feel as if he was the only living thing. In truth, he is surrounded by life of endless forms and numbers scattered not only in physical space but an endless amount of time.

regards










[COLOR=var(--newCommunityTheme-actionIcon)][/COLOR]



in my opinion yeah I'm sure there's life out there but I don't think it's super intelligent and technologically advanced though, I hope I am wrong though maybe we will pick up a signal from them someday.

----------


## Carlos

S.O.S.


They are already here.


There is an extraterrestrial population in our skies, they are looking for a planet to settle in.


At night is when they appear and should be when they are doing all the studies on the territory.


The ships are camouflaged as if they were stars, they are huge and if they are to approach when moving in sight of the human population they imitate as far as possible the flight of a land ship, but they are able to remain static for hours.


We have been seeing them for two days. Yesterday it was spectacular of one of the ships left more than 100 small ships that rose diagonally at a higher height until being lost in the north direction.


It is very possible that on earth they are being given the message that this is a world infected by a virus so that our planet does not find it attractive to settle.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> I'm sure there is life on other planets but I doubt that any of us will be alive if contact is made.


When I was at school there were known chemical elements 114. I am sure there should be more than that, given that chemical elements are created in exploding stars. If there are other chemical elements not known to us, its possible other forms of life, different from the one on earth should exist. 
For them our earth could be unlivable and inhospitable environment so they do not want to be here. Given than the number one law of our universe is randomness would be very low probability of replicating the earth

----------


## Salento

CNN: US NAVY confirms, Real UFO video:




New York Times gif:

----------


## Carlos

I'm downloading the video, it's going very slow. I have pictures and video. When the ship is approaching with the naked eye I could see its triangular shape and its large wingspan with a spectacular pilot system. When they are static, they imitate being a star and when they move around and approach the population, they mimic the flight of a conventional plane, they even imitate the sound, which makes me think they are in a camouflage attitude.


It is possible that the Earth has been self-infected with a virus to deter them from establishing themselves here. That must be known at high levels, obviously ordinary people ignore it.

----------


## Salento

> I'm downloading the video, it's going very slow. I have pictures and video. When the ship is approaching with the naked eye I could see its triangular shape and its large wingspan with a spectacular pilot system. When they are static, they imitate being a star and when they move around and approach the population, they mimic the flight of a conventional plane, they even imitate the sound, which makes me think they are in a camouflage attitude.
> 
> 
> It is possible that the Earth has been self-infected with a virus to deter them from establishing themselves here. That must be known at high levels, obviously ordinary people ignore it.


If the solution to prevent an alien invasion, is to eliminate ourselves with a virus,
I say: There are no intelligent life forms on Planet Earth :)

----------


## Carlos

> If the solution to prevent an alien invasion, is to eliminate ourselves with a virus,
> I say: There are no intelligent life forms on Planet Earth :)


Giving the image of infected, perhaps for the invaders was lethal, in our case it is not 100%.

There may be another hypothesis. I have remembered this:

*The medieval black plague and UFOs


*One of the reports collected by William said the following:


“Between 1298 and 1314, seven great“ comets ”were seen on Europe, one of which was of an impressive darkness. A year before the first outbreak of the plague on the European continent, a column of fire was reported on the Pope's palace in Avignon in France. At the beginning of the year a fireball was observed over Paris, and it is said that it remained visible to observers for some time. For the people of Europe, those visions foreshadowed the emergence of the plague and indeed that was the case. ”


Nohl, Johannes, The Black Death, A Chronicle of the Plague (London, George Allen and Unwin Ltd., 1926), pp. 56-57.






It is important to note that almost all foreign objects observed in the sky were considered comets. Let's look at another example that William collects from a book called A Chronology of Prodigies and Portents of Conrad Lycosthenes, specifically page 494, where he speaks of a comet in the year 1479:


"A comet was seen in Arabia in the shape of a pointed wooden beam ..."





_It is important to note that almost all foreign objects observed in the sky were considered comets. Let's look at another example that William collects from a book called A Chronology of Prodigies and Portents of Conrad Lycosthenes, specifically page 494, where he speaks of a comet in the year 1479:_
_"A comet was seen in Arabia in the shape of a pointed wooden beam ..."_
_The text includes an illustration of the "comet":_

This is the most similar to the one I saw two days ago.

If they appeared when the black plague would be a bad omen for the development of the current virus.


There may be more hypotheses, I have to think about it.

----------


## Carlos

It is here again static; It is not yet night and has a great intensity at first glance it looks like a star I have been looking at it with glasses and it is not a star. Later I hope to have more photographic documents.

----------


## Salento

@Carlos
if the Aliens were responsible for the Medieval Plagues, they missed a spot, they didn’t get all my relatives, (I’m here), :) even though BSS31 below wasn’t that Lucky.

----------


## Carlos

> @Carlos
> if the Aliens were responsible for the Medieval Plagues, they missed a spot, they didn’t get all my relatives, (I’m here), :) even though BSS31 below wasn’t that Lucky.
> These are my samples of different pests.



These are my samples of different pests.
82. Marseilles Plague Victim (1721 AD) *..... 15.24* - OBS137 
113. East Smithfield Plague Victim London (1349 AD) *..... 16.75* -
134. Marseilles Plague Victim (1721 AD) *..... 17.64* - OBS116 
188. Immigrant Medieval Denmark (1305 AD) *..... 20.28* - G274 -

Why did they appear in the medieval black plague?


And why would they appear now too?


That is the question.


Are they on the lookout, are they the ones who have sent the plagues?
Do you want to help us or on the contrary there is no plague that ends with us?


Maybe they would be interested in the planet but they are more bulnerable than us?


There is an army right now, the intentions do not know what they can be but yesterday from one of the motherships came out more than one hundred small reconnaissance nabes that were heading north, they may be gathering all possible information and now they should know that There is a plague on the planet. Could it be that our earthly leaders have been removing a virus every so often that the aliens continue to think that Earth is an infested planet, right now the coronavirus would fulfill that expectation as a message to those who are up there , a virus that will not kill us at all but that can persuade them to settle on the planet.

The video has already been downloaded. It was very cold and is recorded with the mobile phone. If someone could clean the images maybe they would see the form. The approaching ship was huge and with a box of pilots at its base as I had not seen before.


And yesterday was when small turnips came from the static light that maintained the same distance and rose in diaglonal until disappearing, we began to see it in the street, but when I arrived home the phone was without battery and in a few minutes they stopped and only in the I counted more than 20 street while I went up to my house, I estimate that hundreds had to leave.

----------


## Salento

How far is Rota from there?

----------


## Carlos

> How far is Rota from there?


Just over 1.100km/ 683,5083 miles

Now I`in Catalonia. the filming is in Catalonia

----------


## Farstar

Which part of Catalonia? I am curious about this, thank you for posting.

----------


## Carlos

> Which part of Catalonia? I am curious about this, thank you for posting.


You're welcome. I was looking and have seen more since 2019 but nobody saw it so close. That must be bigger than a cruise ship and with a pilot system. The approaching ship headed south probably was heading towards North Africa and the hundreds of small ships that I could not record were probably heading to Northern Europe, we will have to be pending if in those areas in a few weeks they begin to increase Coronavirus cases.

----------


## Carlos

This is what happened on the second day and I could not record.


In the second sketch it is what I imagine should happen so that it would not be evident and it was seen explicitly as the smaller ships left directly from the main ship or mother ship so that it appeared as one more star without relation to the ascending row in diagonal of the smaller ships.

----------


## Carlos

They are still up there observing, they want our planet, but the interplanetary union of galaxies does not allow them to destroy the Earth because we have already reached a certain degree of development, however they allow them to attempt extermination with a plague, if we manage to overcome the plague, they stop trying. For X centuries if we do not overcome it, they already have the Planet available, for that reason they are waiting.


The rest of the members of the Interplanetary Union of Galaxies are not interested in the Earth, but those who are up there now are determined that they need it and believe that it is time lost that we take a step forward and 100 backwards, a faulty test, they want to prove Another experiment and it was fortunate that none of the others is interested in the Planet.

----------


## Salento

> They are still up there observing, they want our planet, but the interplanetary union of galaxies does not allow them to destroy the Earth because we have already reached a certain degree of development, however they allow them to attempt extermination with a plague, if we manage to overcome the plague, they stop trying. For X centuries if we do not overcome it, they already have the Planet available, for that reason they are waiting.
> 
> 
> The rest of the members of the Interplanetary Union of Galaxies are not interested in the Earth, but those who are up there now are determined that they need it and believe that it is time lost that we take a step forward and 100 backwards, a faulty test, they want to prove Another experiment and it was fortunate that none of the others is interested in the Planet.


Our species is not ready for an Higher Form of War yet,

but If I catch an Alien, I'll make him pay for it  :Grin:  

Watch out Aliens, nobody messes with my Planet ... :)

----------


## Carlos

> Our species is not ready for an Higher Form of War yet,
> 
> but If I catch an Alien, I'll make him pay for it  
> 
> Watch out Aliens, nobody messes with my Planet ... :)


Just yesterday I could see one at the foot of my bed, it was completely gray and he bent down immediately, I was furious I tried to turn around in bed to throw him, but I could only move a quarter and from the waist up, I tried to insult him and my voice was well below 45 revolutions to 1 revolution or less, at that time I was completely vulnerable and I realized that I had been paralyzed when I was already sleeping soundly and although I had my eyes closed I could see the part of the room that allowed me to be immobile induced. Apparently they are quite afraid of us since their skin must be like that of an octopus but very fragile as well as their bodies. I've been documenting myself and apparently these grays are others' dogs that are even worse. But be careful because I take out your eyes as it appears around here.

The ships are full of females, they are very attractive in face and body, their hair is black and their skin is like that of a marine being and moisturizing like that of a slug, in our soil they would be very fragile. The question is that this time they have allowed them to launch this virus, the characteristics of the virus are dictated by the UIG, Intergalactic Union of Galaxies and it must be of characteristics in which we have the opportunity to survive, otherwise we would already be out since Chita took the first porridge.


They are fed up with us, they will not accept more evolutions and involutions, but those who love our planet, which are the worst, are in a hurry because they know that we already know this whole wave of genetics and in decades if we become immune to everything they would lose the opportunity to achieve Earth.



I try to go to bed at dawn to avoid them, years ago when my paralysis began at night I thought they were good, but after what I'm seeing now I think they have nothing good.

----------


## Salento

> Just yesterday I could see one at the foot of my bed, it was completely gray and he bent down immediately, I was furious I tried to turn around in bed to throw him, but I could only move a quarter and from the waist up, I tried to insult him and my voice was well below 45 revolutions to 1 revolution or less, at that time I was completely vulnerable and I realized that I had been paralyzed when I was already sleeping soundly and although I had my eyes closed I could see the part of the room that allowed me to be immobile induced. Apparently they are quite afraid of us since their skin must be like that of an octopus but very fragile as well as their bodies. I've been documenting myself and apparently these grays are others' dogs that are even worse. But be careful because I take out your eyes as it appears around here.
> The ships are full of females, they are very attractive in face and body, their hair is black and their skin is like that of a marine being and moisturizing like that of a slug, in our soil they would be very fragile. The question is that this time they have allowed them to launch this virus, the characteristics of the virus are dictated by the UIG, Intergalactic Union of Galaxies and it must be of characteristics in which we have the opportunity to survive, otherwise we would already be out since Chita took the first porridge.
> They are fed up with us, they will not accept more evolutions and involutions, but those who love our planet, which are the worst, are in a hurry because they know that we already know this whole wave of genetics and in decades if we become immune to everything they would lose the opportunity to achieve Earth.
> I try to go to bed at dawn to avoid them, years ago when my paralysis began at night I thought they were good, but after what I'm seeing now I think they have nothing good.


... next time you get adopted by the Lady Aliens get their phone numbers, and please share :) 

Seriously

... the Aliens won’t come if before bed time you cut by half your portions of gelato, ice cream, sorbet, granite (Italian ice), quasi frozen sugary drinks, ...  :Satisfied:

----------


## Carlos

Today I have eaten the last chocolate bar and soon I will finish the ice cream so maybe I can lose interest in visiting me, but I am not willing to give up coffee or tobacco for now, life would no longer make sense.

----------


## Yetos

just plz don't fall in love,

----------


## Carlos

While they wait for the result of our luck they entertain themselves with strange dances

----------


## Salento

_Gaila from Orion_ 🤙  :Heart:   :Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Is not reality sometimes more charming than fantasy?

----------


## Stuvanè

> _Gaila from Orion_ 酪


Why does captain Kirk get to know certain types of aliens while other types happen to us?

----------


## Duarte

And live the diversity. Star Wars - Return of the Jedi - 1983




Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Carlos

We have one last chance. We have to try to get to the UIG and ask for our admission. Those who are up there now will oppose us but we will not be able to bear any more plagues if their objective is to eliminate us.


It will not be easy and things will have to be changed and adapted to the regulations of the UIG, among which may be to return the Earth to its natural state, land reclaimed from the sea must be returned to nature, among other things, a minimum sacrifice that is convenient to the humanity right now.

----------


## Yetos

@Carlos

this summer we will go to beach, and it will be splendid
we will hear the waves from far, and the whisper of seashore sand,
and waters will be clean, since No Tourists will come, 
and will sleep under stars, to see the Gods, and the legends of Astronomy, Kasiopeia, Perseus, Kuknos(swan) etc
and Stars will be much brighter,
searching for the Alliens at the skies and around, (call me Tourist)
and No Disco sound will break the silence of night,
and sand will be again full of oysters and shells for they will not be taken as souvenirs.

No plastic surgery bodies, and fake tits
No blondes with black skin, or pink and green hair,
No drunken teens, No aliens at all,
this Summer enjoy the beauties of Spain,
*Before Alliens from planet Earth come again*.

----------


## Salento

Trill and Klingon summer vacation 
*Qapla*  :Smiling:  




I might look like a Salentino, but inside I’m totally Klingon :)

----------


## Carlos

> @Carlos
> 
> this summer we will go to beach, and it will be splendid
> we will hear the waves from far, and the whisper of seashore sand,
> and waters will be clean, since No Tourists will come, 
> and will sleep under stars, to see the Gods, and the legends of Astronomy, Kasiopeia, Perseus, Kuknos(swan) etc
> and Stars will be much brighter,
> searching for the Alliens at the skies and around, (call me Tourist)
> and No Disco sound will break the silence of night,
> ...


The world must have gone crazy one day and we didn't even realize that we were being robbed of April.

Who needs to run so much if they don't even know where they are going. Tomorrow the only thing that will take us from one place to another will be the waves of our eternal and dreamy sea while the sun loves our skin and tired eyelids return to dream that I have recovered you and I will never let you go again.

----------


## Carlos

My cloned daughters gouge out a lizard's eye.


They have come out more to the paternal familyMy cloned daughters gouge out a lizard's eye.

They have come out more to the paternal family except the nose that is maternal, I want a good match for them. , I want a good match for them.

----------


## Salento

I saw it on Ancient Aliens:

they say that the Aliens tweaked our Ancestors’ DNA,

.... prove them wrong  :Grin:

----------


## Carlos

I also saw it. One site was in Hispanic America, Egypt and the rest I do not remember was a burst scene.

----------


## Yetos

Since Corona Isolation is still on
and is forbiden to hairdresses to work,
my daughter had the honor to do such,

she just made me an allien,

----------


## Salento

... just today,
_Declassified:
_
UFO video captured by US Navy Jets (... Radar too)





... _BBC: Pentagon releases UFO videos for the record_ ...
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52457805

----------


## Carlos

That video was broadcast here on TV about a month ago.

For this very night one of the ships that pretends to be a star has lit up profusely, has risen vertically upwards and has pretended to be a star again, it has happened to the passage of another ship that traveled the sky.


We have seen two people, I repeat, we have seen two people.

Has anyone seen a star light up a hundred times more than it was and rise vertically?:

_The answer is no_

----------


## Salento

> That video was broadcast here on TV about a month ago.
> 
> For this very night one of the ships that pretends to be a star has lit up profusely, has risen vertically upwards and has pretended to be a star again, it has happened to the passage of another ship that traveled the sky.
> 
> 
> We have seen two people, I repeat, we have seen two people.
> 
> Has anyone seen a star light up a hundred times more than it was and rise vertically?:
> 
> _The answer is no_


A few years ago, I saw an extremely fast and circular light moving horizontally through the night sky.

I thought it was a meteor passing by close to Earth, 
but in the news the next morning, they had people in California claiming that they saw a UFO. (I know they really saw a meteor )

I wish it was a UFO, but ... :)

----------


## Carlos

> A few years ago, I saw an extremely fast and circular light moving horizontally through the night sky.
> 
> I thought it was a meteor passing by close to Earth, 
> but in the news the next morning, they had people in California claiming that they saw a UFO. (I know they really saw a meteor )
> 
> I wish it was a UFO, but ... :)



There is a lot of difference, meteorites, shooting stars, e.t.c


But none of them from their position is illuminated tremendously, it rises vertically a certain distance and the intensity of light decreases again, and apparently from a distance it seems to be a distant star. In addition to being a light and an artificial flicker, they imitate it very well because they must know us very well, as is our vision e.t.c. , but it is not a perfect imitation.


They are there and something they are looking for or want and I hope it is not our Planet.

----------


## Salento

EDIT...

... nevEr mind, ....

----------


## Carlos

> EDIT...
> 
> ... nevEr mind, ....


It does matter and a lot I have seen too many things in the sky during these months.


You can feel the calm and silence that this pandemic has left, that is momentary and will be nothing to come with.

----------


## Yetos

Life on the other planet Earth (parallel universe)

----------


## Carlos

> Life on the other planet Earth (parallel universe)


Really another world. So who likes it already knows what to do ...

----------


## Yetos

> Really another world. So who likes it already knows what to do ...



Teleportation ? but where and when?

to coronavirus planet Earth?
or to Lybia & Syrria planet Earth?

----------


## Salento

> Teleportation ? but where and when?
> 
> to coronavirus planet Earth?
> or to Lybia & Syrria planet Earth?


I wouldn’t mind a replicator too,

Captain Jean-Luc Picard said that it shares its basic technology with the Transporter.

“mamma’s Lasagna, Hot”  :Grin:

----------


## Carlos

> Teleportation ? but where and when?
> 
> to coronavirus planet Earth?
> or to Lybia & Syrria planet Earth?


I don't know if there can be somewhere right now

----------


## Crank

Yes. Anything is possible. If life happened here then why not somewhere else.

----------


## Archetype0ne

https://news.mit.edu/2020/life-venus-phosphine-0914

*Astronomers may have found a signature of life on Venus*
Evidence indicates phosphine, a gas associated with living organisms, is present in the habitable region of Venus’ atmosphere.

----------


## Salento

... on Sunday, Feb. 21:

_American Airlines confirms FBI involvement after potential​ UFO sighting
NEWS_

American Airlines confirmed on Tuesday that the FBI is aware of a potential UFO sighting reported by one of its pilots.

"I hate to say this but it looked like a long cylindrical object that almost looked like a cruise missile type of thing moving really fast. It went right over the top of us," the pilot added ...

https://www.theblaze.com/news/americ...i-ufo-sighting

----------


## foc

The link does not work. Probably due to theblaze?

----------


## Salento

... in my sector of Space the link works :) 

... another one (NewYorkPost)

American Airlines pilot reports close encounter with ‘fast-moving cylindrical object’

https://nypost.com/2021/02/23/americ...drical-object/

----------


## Carlos

Sometimes they appear out of nowhere, you don't see where that thing that crosses the sky came from. 

They camouflage themselves as if they were stars, but anyone who has removed ticks or fleas from their dog or has had crabs knows how to identify them in the sky immediately.

I don't know what to think about their intentions or I prefer not to know.

----------


## Salento

> Sometimes they appear out of nowhere, you don't see where that thing that crosses the sky came from. 
> 
> They camouflage themselves as if they were stars, but anyone who has removed ticks or fleas from their dog or has had crabs knows how to identify them in the sky immediately.
> 
> I don't know what to think about their intentions or I prefer not to know.


Are your past lives regression memories limited to Planet Earth?

----------


## Carlos

> Are your past lives regression memories limited to Planet Earth?


Many years ago, but both regressions were terrestrial.

----------


## Salento

Thanks to then-President Trump stealth ninja action  :Wink:  in 4 - 5 months we'll know a lot mores about UFO, _

“Advanced Aerial Threats"

CIA begins declassifying UFO documents as stipulated by $2.3 trillion COVID bill!

_
... On Dec. 27, then-President Donald Trump signed a $2.3 trillion COVID-19 relief bill, .... included a rarely-discussed section that gives the Central Intelligence Agency, the Pentagon, the FBI, and other spy agencies 180 days to provide documents regarding unidentified flying objects (UFOs) ...

https://mynbc15.com/news/nation-worl...ill-01-25-2021

----------


## foc

> ... on Sunday, Feb. 21: American Airlines confirmed on Tuesday that the FBI is aware of a potential UFO sighting reported by one of its pilots. "I hate to say this but it looked like a long cylindrical object that almost looked like a cruise missile type of thing moving really fast. It went right over the top of us," the pilot added ...


 It's like Trump said he was coming back ...!?

----------


## Pqueens

Life on other planets has been spoken of for centuries, but it has never been proven.

----------


## Salento

> Life on other planets has been spoken of for centuries, but it has never been proven.


The contrary has not been proven either.

... I hope I'm not responding to a bot, ... or else I'm not an intelligent life form  :Thinking:

----------


## Carlos

The point is that up there is an alien nation in ships waiting to settle on our planet, what can we do my God, the encounter can happen at any time, by then we are already trained to confine ourselves, this is going to happen.

----------


## Salento

Diagram illustrating the UFOs that have been circling US Navy Ships.

Drawn and signed by Bob Lazar, famous for working at Area 51.(it ain’t cheap)  :Grin: 

Propulsion is achieved through a “gravity engine”.

Electrical Engineers knock yourself out. Fueled by disks of stable Element 115 .

----------


## leohamb010

It's likewise questionable if any life on Earth is clever.

----------


## Salento

> Moreover, I believe that we flew from another planet and settled on planet earth, and by the way, judging by the weather conditions and cataclysms, it's time for us to return home soon, what planet do you think we are from?


Once we find out where they parked the Spaceship, … we’ll search the logs for the Mother Planet :)

----------


## JuliaVong

Very interesting)))))))))))))

----------


## annasmitish

There are two sides to this question: applied and fundamental. The fundamental question is of interest to those who are engaged in biology, astronomy, those who want to find life as such and see how different it is from earthly life, how widespread it is in the universe. The rest of humanity is interested in the applied side of this question.
So far we have only one point in the universe where life exists, and that is our planet Earth. It is a reliable spaceship, it has existed for 4.5 billion years, of which 4 billion years have supported life. But that doesn't mean it will always be that way. Earth is threatened by space dangers in the form of asteroids, comets, supernova explosions and so on, not to mention our own man-made problems. Therefore, for future generations, it would be very good to find a spare planet, to resettle part of humanity and transfer there all that has been produced by our civilization over the millennia of its development.

----------


## Tamakore

> There are two sides to this question: applied and fundamental. The fundamental question is of interest to those who are engaged in biology, astronomy, those who want to find life as such and see how different it is from earthly life, how widespread it is in the universe. The rest of humanity is interested in the applied side of this question.
> So far we have only one point in the universe where life exists, and that is our planet Earth. It is a reliable spaceship, it has existed for 4.5 billion years, of which 4 billion years have supported life. But that doesn't mean it will always be that way. Earth is threatened by space dangers in the form of asteroids, comets, supernova explosions and so on, not to mention our own man-made problems. Therefore, for future generations, it would be very good to find a spare planet, to resettle part of humanity and transfer there all that has been produced by our civilization over the millennia of its development.


Mars is the obvious first option for human settlement away from Earth. After that possibly one of the larger moons of Jupiter or Saturn could be an option for a second settlement. Colonies outside of our solar system are much further down the track, but who knows what space travel humans will be capable of in a few hundred years time. In the very long term the Sun will grow to a red giant and consume the Earth. Perhaps the long term strategy will be to find a red dwarf star with a suitable rocky planet. A red dwarf has a much longer life span than a yellow dwarf like the Sun.

----------


## olivia33

it can be true , life on other planets . give a proof ?

----------


## Olivia_19

it's possbile

----------

